# greddy emanage with cobra maf



## kcb14 (Oct 3, 2004)

i just turbo charged my 200sx but i cant get it to run right with the cobra maf on the greddy emanage becaues i dont know what type of maf it is on the emanage 

please help


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

kcb14 said:


> i just turbo charged my 200sx but i cant get it to run right with the cobra maf on the greddy emanage becaues i dont know what type of maf it is on the emanage
> 
> please help


Would the manual tell you? mayb call greedy and ask them


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

hmm..call greddy, if they cant help, then call JWT to help you out as they have done it before..actually, they sell te cobra MAF..


----------



## kcb14 (Oct 3, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> hmm..call greddy, if they cant help, then call JWT to help you out as they have done it before..actually, they sell te cobra MAF..


I called greddy and they dont know. Do you have any other ideas or any one have the same set up or know some one that does?

thanks


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

btw, if i wanted to use the greddy MAP sensor how easy would the installation be (if at all possible) and would this totally eliminate teh need for the MAf and how would this be done???


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

if you wanna eliminate the MAF, the HKS VPC(vein presure converter) is a solution..it removes it all together and lets you control fuel to a point..the downfall is its pricey, at anout 1200, and idle isnt as smooth as stock, although its streetable..the greddy one i cant say anything aboutcause i dont know anyone whos had it..


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> if you wanna eliminate the MAF, the HKS VPC(vein presure converter) is a solution..it removes it all together and lets you control fuel to a point..the downfall is its pricey, at anout 1200, and idle isnt as smooth as stock, although its streetable..the greddy one i cant say anything aboutcause i dont know anyone whos had it..



its not so much that i want to eliminate teh maf, actually i like having my maf and i dont see as such a big restriction to my intake.

the thing is i dont particularly want to go jim wolf, just because i want to be different. 

i would like to know if the emanage would still use the maf but use the map to give some additional reference points etc etc. or is teh intention with the emanage that once you install the map sensor you are supposed to totally elliminate the maf??


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

skets said:


> its not so much that i want to eliminate teh maf, actually i like having my maf and i dont see as such a big restriction to my intake.
> 
> the thing is i dont particularly want to go jim wolf, just because i want to be different.
> 
> i would like to know if the emanage would still use the maf but use the map to give some additional reference points etc etc. or is teh intention with the emanage that once you install the map sensor you are supposed to totally elliminate the maf??


You might have to consider getting a 300ZX maf and selling the Cobra MAF. It might make it easier to setup the E-Manage if you have a MAF that Greddy has programmed into their software. Just a suggestion.


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

AZ_TURBOSE said:


> You might have to consider getting a 300ZX maf and selling the Cobra MAF. It might make it easier to setup the E-Manage if you have a MAF that Greddy has programmed into their software. Just a suggestion.


aaahhh sorry, so your saying that the zx's maf is plug and play with the emanage, what it has a compensation option for different maf's or something???

and someone stilll needs to answer my question about wether or not teh emanage will replace my maf or the MAP sensor is just additional tuning hardware


----------



## wintercar (Nov 20, 2004)

skets said:


> aaahhh sorry, so your saying that the zx's maf is plug and play with the emanage, what it has a compensation option for different maf's or something???
> 
> and someone stilll needs to answer my question about wether or not teh emanage will replace my maf or the MAP sensor is just additional tuning hardware


I'll answer, better late then never. I was searching EM and I have time.

The EM is a piggyback, your stock ECU needs the MAF to run. The EM is not setup to run on domestic MAFS (like the cobra) so you will need a Japanese designed one, such as the 300z or stock. You can use the MAP in conjuction with the MAF, In boosted apps most I believe use it to replace the TPS so that that the EM can alter the fuel and timing when your engine load is actually in boost and not just on based RPM's...

I believe your best bet would be stock MAF, and use a MAP in place of the TPS. I believe a GM 2 BAR (0-5V) or 3 BAR is common...


----------

